# Windows 7 64 bit: SLOW



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

Hello. I just installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit on my computer and it is running slow. I get hang ups, lags, and crashing programs. Windows 7 itself even crashed once.

I was previously running Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit with no problem (except the Vista quirks) and I even ran Windows 7 BETA with fewer issues.

I dont know what the problem is. Is it because my computer cant handle 64 bit?

Here are my computer specs:

*Memory:* 2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz - 2 DIMMs
*Video Card:* 256MB nVidia GeForce 8600 GTS
*Hard Drive:* 250GB Serial ATA 3Gb/s Hard Drive (7200RPM)
*CPU:* Intel Core2 Duo Processor E6600 (4MB L2 Cache,2.4GHz,1066 FSB)


----------



## bjd417 (Mar 24, 2010)

*]Hello. I just installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit on my computer and it is running slow. I get hang ups, lags, and crashing programs. Windows 7 itself even crashed once.*

*I was previously running Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit with no problem (except the Vista quirks) and I even ran Windows 7 BETA with fewer issues.*

*I dont know what the problem is. Is it because my computer cant handle 64 bit?*

yes, your processor is 64 bit, most likely it comes down to the programs youve installed, just because it was working good on the beta windows 7 does not mean the same fore the retail version(s). The architechure of the x64 bit processors and x86 (32 bit) processors are different, and so are the operating systems, hence , most 64 bit OS have 32 bit backwards compatabily built in, but that dosent mean every 32 bit program will work . the reason why you proplay encounter less problems in the 32 bit version of windows comes down to prue compatibilty, i suggest you check to make sure all your programs and see if they are made for a 64 bit OS.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Installed 64 bit drivers or the 32 bit ones??


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

Windows 7 itself is very stable, and the majority of system hangs or crashes are down to unverified or buggy drivers. What 3rd party drivers have you installed on your system?


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Is that two 2 GB of ram or just 2 GB total?
If only a total of 2GB then that could be the problem.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Having "Just 2 GB of RAM" isnt a problem as the minimum requirement is 2GB
My lappy runs Windows 7 Ultimate Edition with as little as 768MB very smoothly


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

Well it works slow even with programs designed for 64 bit as well as the operating system itself. I can go and be browsing files and it freezes up.

Also (this probably doesn't matter what so ever but) Windows 7 installed all the drivers itself through the internet so i was hoping it would find all the correct drivers but I must have been wrong.

Do you think a good test would be to go and remove all the drivers and unplug all devices (or do a clean install and do so) and if it is still slow I should switch to 32 bit?


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

antech said:


> Having "Just 2 GB of RAM" isnt a problem as the minimum requirement is 2GB
> My lappy runs Windows 7 Ultimate Edition with as little as 768MB very smoothly


So are you saying that using 4GB will not make it run faster? Hmmmmm !

I did have 2GB and went to 4GB on my Win7 64 bit and I noticed a large speed increase,but that's just me and my computer.


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

So does anybody know why this happens?


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

No !


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

That's no help...


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

It was an answer to a question.
Of course it was of no help.


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

Does anybody have a solution or a way to troubleshoot this?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Look in Event viewer and try the troubleshooters in Control Panel.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

jonow said:


> Hello. I just installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit on my computer and it is running slow. I get hang ups, lags, and crashing programs. Windows 7 itself even crashed once.
> 
> I was previously running Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit with no problem (except the Vista quirks) and I even ran Windows 7 BETA with fewer issues.
> 
> ...


How did you install Win7 Ultimate? Upgrade? Clean installation?


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Which antivirus have you installed 
Post a Hijack this log


----------



## COLLIER2010 (Mar 21, 2010)

if you can get u hands on a copy of windows manager 7 that will tell you all your drives programs etc that are running at 32bit and what ones needs changed to 64 bit i just recently tried to do it my computer was made as a 32 bit operating system however it is possible tio change to a 64 bit aslong as you change all your drives to 64bit u can dowload all your drives for free from your drives manufacturers websites, to be honest i was struggling to find all mine so gave up and re installed my 32 bit i will try again though when i have more time on my hands.


----------

